# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Need to help Mdx query

## abc321

Hi  Friends i have small doubt in mdx query.
Here Cube Name :Testcube....> its having measures expected,payment.
dimensions: dimpatient: its having attribute is pn 
Dimprcode: its having attribute is prcode
Dimdate: its having attribute is dos
based on this attributes and measures for one pn having sample data like below
pn	          prcode     dos	    Expected	Payment	
MS0000003	PT001	1/2/2013	29.72       0	
MS0000003	PT001	1/21/2013	57.1	      0	
MS0000003	PT002	6/7/2013	26.69       0	
MS0000003	PT002	6/7/2013	89.16	      0	
MS0000003	PT002	6/6/2013	57.1	      0	
MS0000003	PT002	6/7/2013	12.28       0	
MS0000003	PT002	6/7/2013	26.69    26.69	
MS0000003	PT002	6/7/2013	89.16	     77.16	
MS0000003	PT002	6/17/2013	57.1     57.1

Here 


Last DOS: max dos based on prcode wise

LOS Days :Frown: last dos-first dos) this is for based on prcode wise
expected:sum of expected amount based on prcode and dos
payment:sum of  payment amount based on prcode and dos


Based on this data i required output like below
pn	        prcode	 maxdos	     list of servicedays(max of dos-min of dos)	 Expected	 Payment
MS0000003	PT001	 1/21/2013	 	               19                                                 86.82        0
MS0000003	PT002	 6/17/2013		                  11                                              358.18   160.98

Please tell me how to write mdx query based on this cube .

----------

